# 3 months down the road... :)



## littlepickle (Jun 16, 2010)

I think this makes my ultimate beauty tour look pretty pitiful, what do you guys think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/l...e-beauty-tour-[megaultrasuper-pic-heavy]-161356/
I've accumulated aLOT of make up in 3 months, what with starting a home business selling make up and discovering the Specktra sales threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My lovely boyfriend Mike got me this amazing old writing desk for my 21st and we painted it this super cool colour! (It's Resene Riptide - I think Resene might just be a NZ brand though)
















There's a heap of room, but it's filling up fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











China Glaze collection plus my Orlys, OPI, Essie, Zoya, NYX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The remainder of my poor nail polish collection looking sad in a box. I'll post pics once I've got the rest set up, gotta get more nails to hang up my spice racks for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lime Crime Magic Dusts = <3 Top to bottom, left to right: Siren, Nymph, Mermaid, Duchess, Elf, Dragon Scales, Prima Donna, Circus Girl, Duchess, Nymph, Medusa, Twilight, Treasure Chest, Empress, Cleopatra, Shoe Addict, Treasure Chest, Lime Criminal (some of these are about to be/are discontinued so I have extras)




Complete collection of Sugarpill loose eyeshadows: Lumi, Asylum, Absinthe, Starling, Tiara, Hysteric, Decora, Royal Sugar, Magpie, Junebug, Goldilux




Glamour Doll Eyes Collection (more on the way... *sheepish look*): Jailhouse Jumpsuit, Chocoholic, Skin of a Killer, The Perfect Cure, Stiletto, Tokyo, Glowstick (glitter), Techno (glitter), Bleeding Love, Island Chic, Ladies Night, Hot Mess (glitter), Premonition, Mood Swing, Family Secret, Just Dance, Shamrock, Ahoy Sailor, Violent, Immature, Big Brother, Sarcasm, Cloud Coverage, Veteran, Dollhouse, Glam Girl, Tattooed, My Belle, Stellar, Electric Lemonade, Trophy Wife, MIngles, Mind Reader, Aqua Foil, Just Bitten, Blueberry Lush, Dear Mom, Strawberry Cupcake, Black Ice. 




Foundations, concealer, brush cleanser. The giant cupcake contains my B2M empties that aren't pigment jars (I have bags of those in the drawer)




MAC Lipsticks with special packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! Peachstock, Petals & Peacocks, Kanga-Rouge, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Strawbaby, Gaga, Fashion Mews




MAC Eyeshadows with special packaging - Birds & Berries, Waternymph, Dame's Desire, Nile




Paintpots/fluidlines: Greenstroke, Moss Scape, Indianwood, Rollickin', Rubenesque, Electro Sky, Girl Friendly, Blacktrack, Rich Ground




Pigment vials/stacked pigments




YSL Lippies <3












Part of my China Glaze collection in a temporary home








MISC brand lipsticks




MAC Lipglasses - Funtabulous, Dazzlepuss, Love Alert, Cult of Cherry, Splendid, Hot Frost, Possum Nose Pink, Style Minx, Nice to be Nice, Perennial High Style




MISC brand lipglosses




MAC Lipsticks - Sandy B, Giddy, MAC Red, Sweet Thing, Fusion Pink, Lustering, Morange, Show Orchid, Speak Louder, Fast Thrill, Ruby Woo, Violetta




MAC Shadows, left to right, top to bottom: Soft Force, Swimming, Silver Ring, Hot Hot Hot!, Bright Sunshine, Shimmermoss, Jewel Blue, Stars N Rockets, Bitter, Steamy, Plumage, Endless Love




Then I knocked down Giddy and it had an accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Urban Decay Get Baked palette




Chi Chi & Sugarpill Palettes (Sweet Heart)




Coastal Scents Gel Liners




Complete Lime Crime Lipstick collection: Airborne Unicorn, My Beautiful Rocket, Great Pink Planet, D'Lilac, No She Didn't!, Centrifuchsia, Cosmopop, Countessa Fluorescent, Styletto, Retrofuturist




The contents of my everyday make up bag: Studio Sculpt NW15 foundation, MAC Hello Kitty Pink Fish TLC, Cremeblend blush in Joie-de-vivre, YSL Faux Cils Mascara, Opulash mascara, Revlon brow gel, Cherry lip bullet, ZA Cosmetics everbrow eyebrow pencil, liquid liner (whichever's closest on the day), Sally Hansen invisible lip liner (excellent!), Clinique gwp palette with Precious Posy blush and Strawberry Fudge duo




MAC Pigments...




More MAC Pigments




Samples/depotted lipsticks etc + lipbalms




Pressed MAC Pigments




MAC shadows: Snappy, Woodwinked, Paradisco, Dear Cupcake




Fafi quad, very sad YSL quad!




Blush/beauty powders: Tippy, Blush of Youth, Spectacle, Tahitian Sand, Crushed Bougainvillea, Prim & Proper (think that's the name...?) Smashbox Radiance, Porcelain Pink




MISC eyeshadows




NYX Glitter products




Glitter liners
And now for the false lashes!!
















More lashes, and I forgot to photograph my Heathette palette before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you enjoyed looking


----------



## blusherie (Jun 16, 2010)

Great collection!!! I love the color of your vanity too!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 17, 2010)

^ I agree, the color is very cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&Great collection!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 17, 2010)

great collection


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 17, 2010)

I love your vanity, it's so adorable. Must be fun to play with all your makeup. Awesome set-up!


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2010)

Love the vanity!


----------



## Didididums (Jun 18, 2010)

I really love the way it's all stored! So pretty!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## LC (Jun 18, 2010)

where did u get that 12 pan palette that fits the mac depots?


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 18, 2010)

Loved this. The desk is super pretty. 
Have fallen in love with your cupcake jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collecton too


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2010)

Lauren, it's from All Cosmetics Wholesale - under the SMH tab.
Thanks Bjarka!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 18, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 19, 2010)

Great collection, loves the set up <3...and the cupcake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What are your opinion on lime crime l/s...I've been wanting to pick some up, but I have heard bad things.


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Barbie-gone-bad, I only have good things to say about them, I really love the colour pay off, formula and wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Centrifuchsia is my favourite colour and I wear it quite often, hope that helps!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 23, 2010)

omg thats sooooo cute


----------



## blueglitter (Jun 24, 2010)

nice collection, but lime crime? *spit*


----------



## Senoj (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice collection. I like all the colors and I LOVE the vanity that you have.


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 24, 2010)

That's a great collection. Very organized unlike my vanity lol. That giant cupcake thing is awesome, I just love it!


----------



## Sony (Jun 24, 2010)

That was a great idea...love the paint color


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

Love your collection!! Its soo Organized, my makep desk is a hot mess, and the writing desk is super cute!! I definitely didn't have that much after 3 months..


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Phuongybaby, this is 3 months since my original collection post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blueglitter - maybe keep the Lime Crime comments to the reviews sections? Just saying..


----------



## Junkie (Jun 25, 2010)

Great collection! I saw the old thread too when you were starting out! Amazing how it grows so fast! I was the same way until recently haha. 

I love that vanity colour!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

oopss..tee hee.. my mistake.. your collection really has grown! still loving the new setup!


----------



## blondejunkie (Jun 27, 2010)

i love your tiffany blue storage desk!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 19, 2010)

Too cute! luv'n the dollhouse


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 20, 2010)

it is too cute.. the colour of your vanity is awesome


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

wow you really have collected a lot! great job, and have fun collecting


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 22, 2010)

omg what a great collection! love the nail polishes


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 27, 2010)

great collection!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool - seems like it belongs in a trendy pastry shop


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVE how you have all your makeup stored! That vanity is adorable!

  	Thanks for sharing


----------

